# [pdf] non li leggo nel browser[risolto]

## cloc3

nel mio sistema, l'unico motore web che, al momento, riesce a incorporare i pdf nel browser è khtml (sia benedetto okular).

webkit, gecko e chromium ciccia.

ho acroread compilato con la use nsplugin.

che altro devo fare?

----------

## fbcyborg

Io riesco a vederli (sono su amd64) e fra i plugin ho: 

```
Adobe Reader 9.3

    File: npwrapper.nppdf.so

    Version: 

    The Adobe Reader plugin is used to enable viewing of PDF and FDF files from within the browser. 
```

L'unica cosa è che non capisco quale pacchetto mi ha installato questo file!!!

```
/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.nppdf.so
```

Non so, prova intanto a installare nspluginwrapper e acroread.

----------

## cloc3

effettivamente, a 32bit firefox funge.

ma webkit e chromium cilecca lo stesso.

eppure konqueror carica il plugin nppdf.so

----------

## fbcyborg

Ah, scusa... ho ragionato direttamente come se usassi firefox. Comunque uso firefox a 64 bit e il nspluginwrapper.

Per gli altri, mi dispiace ma non so aiutarti.

----------

## ago

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa è che non capisco quale pacchetto mi ha installato questo file!!!
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.nppdf.so
> ```
> ...

 

Qfile non dice nulla? Può essere un qualcosa installato da plugin non installati da portage altrimenti

----------

## fbcyborg

Purtroppo no, non dice nulla. È molto strano infatti!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Mi sono perso qualcosa.. come faccio ad installare il plugin per firefox? Devo installare per forza adobe reader o è un altro pacchetto?

 :Question: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Adobe reader credo che tu lo debba installare per forza (anzi, credo di aver capito come ho fatto), anche perché è proprio adobe reader ad essere aperto in una pagina di firefox (che gli fa da wrapper appunto).

Ora che ci penso, io ho sempre avuto Adobe Reader e il relativo plugin a 32 bit, però non mi ha mai funzionato sui 64 bit. Credo che abbia preso a funzionare da quando ho installato nspluginwrapper, ed infatti ecco che lo sto usando:

```
# nspluginwrapper -l

/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/npwrapper.nppdf.so

  Original plugin: /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/nppdf.so

  Plugin viewer: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer

  Wrapper version string: 1.3.0

/usr/lib64/firefox/plugins/npwrapper.nppdf.so

  Original plugin: /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/nppdf.so

  Plugin viewer: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer

  Wrapper version string: 1.3.0

/usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.nppdf.so

  Original plugin: /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/nppdf.so

  Plugin viewer: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer

  Wrapper version string: 1.3.0

/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/npwrapper.nppdf.so

  Original plugin: /usr/lib32/nsbrowser/plugins/nppdf.so

  Plugin viewer: /usr/lib64/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer

  Wrapper version string: 1.3.0

```

----------

## cloc3

ok.

qui a 64bit un nspluginwrapper -i /opt/netscape/plugins/nppdf.so risolve per firefox e webkit.

chromium rimane al palo.

in seguito cercherò di capire il fenomeno webkit a 32, che sinceramente non mi torna.

----------

## riverdragon

Su chromium il plugin di adobe reader non funziona, bisogna installare questa estensione https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nnbmlagghjjcbdhgmkedmbmedengocbn

----------

## cloc3

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> bisogna installare questa estensione:

 

grazie.

certo che quel warning in fase di installazione è increbibile:

 *installer del lettore pdf di google wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questa estensione può accedere a: i tuoi dati su tutti i sisti web
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

che m*****a sono i miei dati su tutti i siti web?

o che lo sono o che lo fanno...

 :Rolling Eyes: 

p.s.:

comunque non funziona: quell'estensione è una sorta di redirect che si appoggia sul lettore di pdf di google.

non è uno strumento che include i contenti del tag <object>.

----------

## riverdragon

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> comunque non funziona: quell'estensione è una sorta di redirect che si appoggia sul lettore di pdf di google.
> 
> non è uno strumento che include i contenti del tag <object>.

 Non è che non funziona, è che funziona così! Se vuoi vedere i pdf in chromium senza doverli scaricare, è l'unico sistema.

----------

## fbcyborg

Durante un aggiornamento stavo leggendo questo messaggio:

```
 * Messages for package app-text/acroread-9.4.0:

 * If you're running a 64bit browser you may also want to install

 * "www-plugins/nspluginwrapper" to be able to use the Adobe Reader

 * browser plugin.
```

Non specifica nulla riguardo un browser in particolare, quindi suppongo che debba funzionare con qualsiasi browser.

----------

## canduc17

Io uso mozplugger ed apro direttamente Okular dentro a Firefox per leggere i pdf...E' enormemente più veloce ad aprirsi di acroread. E poi lo puoi configurare come vuoi, ad esempio apro i .doc e .xls con openoffice (che appare sempre dentro la finestra del browser)

----------

## fbcyborg

Fico!!

mozplug: Configurable browser plugin to launch streaming media players.

Ma quindi è anche un plugin per vedere i filmati...?

----------

## canduc17

Per quello non l'ho mai provato, ma suppongo di sì...

----------

## cloc3

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Io uso mozplugger

 

Fico!

ho eseguito l' emerge -C della mia vita!

----------

## canduc17

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *canduc17 wrote:*   Io uso mozplugger 
> 
> Fico!
> 
> ho eseguito l' emerge -C della mia vita!

 

Lo so, anche a me ha dato parecchia soddisfazione   :Very Happy: 

Felice di essere stato d'aiuto!

----------

## johnnystuff

scusate il leggero OT e la nabbaggine, ma mozplugger gestisce tutti i plugin (tipo anche flash?) o solo alcuni o magari bisogna configurarlo per quelli che gli si vuole far gestire? Me lo chiedevo per sapere se posso unmergere anche nspluginwrapper oltre ad acroread o sono 2 cose diverse (nspluginwrapper e mozplugger)?

----------

## cloc3

mi pare che il file /etc/mozpluggerrc ne configuri il comportamento di default.

poi, si tratta di provare per capire fino a che punto ci si possa spingere con gli esperimenti.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Su chromium il plugin di adobe reader non funziona, bisogna installare questa estensione https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/nnbmlagghjjcbdhgmkedmbmedengocbn

 

A quanto pare il plugin ancora non funziona, però quello che hai segnalato non apre acrobat nel browser.

Per ora sto usando KParts, che però obbliga l'uso di Okular, che non mi sta particolarmente simpatico.

----------

